# Nueva IA texto a imagen, Stable difusión. Pedro Sánchez comiendo sopa.



## 2plx2 (21 Ago 2022)

Esto va muy rápido, cada día hay algo nuevo.

Ojo que te dan un límite y luego es de pago.






DreamStudio


DreamStudio by Stability AI is a new AI system powered by Stable Diffusion that can create realistic images, art and animation from a description in natural language.




beta.dreamstudio.ai





Una de las ventajas de Stable Diffusion es que piensan sacar una versión que se podrá descargar cada uno a su ordenador y que no tendrá censura, ni habrá que pagar. Por lo pronto tenemos esto, que se acerca mucho a Dalle-2, y que es rapidísimo.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (21 Ago 2022)

Paso de loggearme, intenta crear una imagen más complicada.


----------



## 2plx2 (21 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Paso de loggearme, intenta crear una imagen más complicada.



Qué pesaus sois con vuestra supuesta privacidad. Como si no tuvieseis un Android, un Windows y un Gmail.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (21 Ago 2022)

2plx2 dijo:


> Qué pesaus sois con vuestra supuesta privacidad. Como si no tuvieseis un Android, un Windows y un Gmail.



Menudo zampapollas estás hecho.


----------



## Alcaraz (21 Ago 2022)




----------



## 2plx2 (21 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Menudo zampapollas estás hecho.



Ya, ya, paranoia selectiva. Te la meten igual, hermano.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (21 Ago 2022)

2plx2 dijo:


> Ya, ya, paranoia selectiva. Te la meten igual, hermano.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1162808



No, solo eres un toli, descansa


----------



## 2plx2 (21 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> No, solo eres un toli, descansa



Fuera de mi hilo, loco de los cojones.


----------



## Alcaraz (21 Ago 2022)




----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (21 Ago 2022)

2plx2 dijo:


> Fuera de mi hilo, loco de los cojones.



Jamás ZAMPAPOLLAS SUBNORMAL


----------



## Alcaraz (21 Ago 2022)




----------



## Polirisitas (21 Ago 2022)




----------



## Polirisitas (21 Ago 2022)

Alcaraz dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1162812


----------



## 2plx2 (21 Ago 2022)

Yo no lo veo tan mal. Lo que le falla a este es que no parece entender muy bien lo que se le pide, en los prompts complejos ignora buena parte de la información que se le da. Pero los resultados que saca son bastante coherentes.

Stable Diffusion intenta ser una alternativa abierta a los modelos gordos como Dalle-2 o los que va a sacar Google y Microsoft. Así que hay que darle amor.

A giant koala destroying la Gran Vía de Madrid like Godzilla




A giant koala destroying la Gran Vía de Madrid like Godzilla . Explosions. Like a Transformer's movie. Dramatic light.


----------



## eljusticiero (21 Ago 2022)

9/11


----------



## _V_ (21 Ago 2022)

2plx2 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1162794



- ¿Cuántos dedos quieres?
- Sí


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (21 Ago 2022)

"Chortinas a pelito o bombonas en las sedes"


----------



## eljusticiero (21 Ago 2022)

Trump killed civil war


----------



## eljusticiero (21 Ago 2022)

Putin meets Trump in the White House in 2025

*BROOOTALLL*


----------



## 2plx2 (21 Ago 2022)

Johnny Mnemonic dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1162828
> 
> 
> "Chortinas a pelito o bombonas en las sedes"



Joer, a saber lo que ha entendido que le pedías. Pero como fotograma de película de miedo o para ilustrar algo de Elda, sí que vale.


----------



## Alcaraz (21 Ago 2022)

Chortina olor a coco


----------



## _V_ (21 Ago 2022)

Pedro Sanchez gay


----------



## eljusticiero (21 Ago 2022)

Pablo Iglesias el Joker


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (21 Ago 2022)

"Va a remar su puta madre"





"Charocracia"


----------



## eljusticiero (21 Ago 2022)

Average Spanish Person in 2100


----------



## 2plx2 (21 Ago 2022)

Parece que con las figuras públicas tiene ciertos límites. Ni con Trump ni con Pedro Sánchez me lo ha sacado.

Putin as a cyborg steampunk style



Photo of Putin as a cyborg steampunk style . Dramatic light. Fog. Very detailed




Que contacte conmigo el Kremlin. Que les hago yo las campañas.


----------



## Suprimo (21 Ago 2022)

Me parece la pvta mierda más adorable y peligrosa que ha svrgido en meses


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (21 Ago 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1162844
> 
> 
> Average Spanish Person in 2100



Forero medio en pleno Mad Max.

Broooootal


----------



## 2plx2 (21 Ago 2022)

Puta mierda, he llegado al límite y ya me quieren cobrar. Ahora que me estaba calentando.

Pedro Sánchez dressed as a Pirate in Pirates of the Caribbean


----------



## LMLights (21 Ago 2022)

Alcaraz dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1162810



Curiosa la textura y expresión facial, hay una maldad intrínseca en estas aplicaciones, me recuerda a PABLO IGLESIAS y Aphex Twin.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (21 Ago 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Curiosa la textura y expresión facial, hay una maldad intrínseca en estas aplicaciones, me recuerda a PABLO IGLESIAS y Aphex Twin.









Sí, la verdad que dan mal rollo. Ya podrían generar rostros no tan deformes o casi demoníacos. Noches sin dormir cuando vi por primera vez esta parte del videoclip de 'Windowlicker'.


----------



## 2plx2 (23 Ago 2022)

Solo para los que seáis algo Geeks. Ya está puesta la IA en Google Collab, es decir que se pueden generar imágenes sin límite. Aunque tengo la impresión de que los resultados no son tan buenos que los que se obtienen en la página web además de que tardan más. Si alguien está muy interesado:

(Hace falta cuenta en Hugging Face – The AI community building the future. y en googlecollab)
(Además está censurado, le he pedido una chica desnuda hecha de agua bailando en un lago y me ha salido 
Potential NSFW content was detected in one or more images. A black image will be returned instead. Try again with a different prompt and/or seed.)



Más koalas arrasando Madrid


----------



## 2plx2 (24 Ago 2022)

Otra noche aquí con esto. Lo que estoy descubriendo es que salen mejores imágenes si se ponen descripciones vagas pero se incluye un artista en la descripción. De hecho el gran secreto para las imágenes increíbles que se ven por ahí no está tanto en la descripción como en el autor que se le indica.

Esto lo hace en 10 segundos, ni siquiera le pongo que lo saque con el máximo detalle, aumentar el detalle es muchas veces contraproducente.








No me jodas, esta es una pasada, las manos y los ojos loa arreglo yo en 30 minutos en Photoshop o en 10 segundos en Dalle-2







Lo bueno, salen imágenes alucinantes. Lo malo. El control de lo que sale es escaso, prácticamente nulo.

Hay algo de todo esto que es casi ludopatía. No tienes ni idea de lo que te va a salir y sigues jugando y jugando a ver si sale algo bueno.


----------



## 2plx2 (24 Ago 2022)

La cosa es que ahora nos está empezando a llegar de una manera que la podemos usar los mortales. Pero llevamos con IA's haciendo trabajos sucios por ejemplo en publicidad en internet desde hace años.

A saber cuantas de las series, libros y canciones actuales que se ponen de moda han sido hechas con la colaboración de una IA


----------



## 2plx2 (24 Ago 2022)

Es uno de los grandes debates que hay con estas IA's que generan imágenes. De hecho se suelen incluir límites a la hora de crear personas reales, o marcas registradas, además de límites para el porno.

Otro de los debates es hasta qué punto las imágenes generadas están libres de derechos de autor.

La brecha que se está abriendo es gigante, probablemente ahora es cuando mayor libertad tengamos para usar estas IA's, en cuanto se den cuenta de lo que está pasando y la tecnología madure más, vendrán con la tijera.

Vendrá la fundación Salvador Dalí a decir que le estamos robando y que hay que poner otro canon digital para el arte.


----------



## 2plx2 (24 Ago 2022)

Vamos con otra, resulta que la IA también hace reinterpretaciones de dibujos



Muestra


La IA






Muestra




La IA








Muestra



IA (Aquí entre que el dibujo era más detallado y que entendía mejor los parámetros he hecho una transición de pintura digital a fotografía manteniendo la pose y buena parte de la información original)







Y ya haciendo muy el bruto y pasándola varias veces







Y si no estáis hypeados, que os den.

Una integración de esta tecnología con una herramienta de edición de imágenes tipo Photoshop sería una locura. La veremos en unos años.

Edito: Donde pone años leed semanas o meses, ya están saliendo proyectos.


----------



## 2plx2 (24 Ago 2022)

Finalmente me he hartado de Google colab, como anda todo el mundo usando esto no me dejan usar servidores con GPU. Así que me he atado los machos y como tengo un ordenador medio bueno y una buena conexión a internet he seguido esto pasito a pasito y me he instalado el bicho en mi ordenador.









--K-DIFFUSION RETARD GUIDE (GUI)--


This guide has been replaced Please visit https://rentry.org/voldy for the latest features in an even easier guide Special thanks to all anons who contributed What does this add? Gradio GUI: A retard-proof, fully featured frontend for both txt2img and img2img generation No more manually typing p...



rentry.org





Se tarda un rato, pero ya está hecho, con una interface accesible y más cómoda, para celebrarlo


Spoiler: eso


----------



## Karlb (24 Ago 2022)

2plx2 dijo:


> Vamos con otra, resulta que la IA también hace reinterpretaciones de dibujos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Echenique en la cesta de la bici de la película E.T o ese programa no sirve e para nada.


----------



## 2plx2 (25 Ago 2022)

Su reputísima madre, van hoy y actualizan la UI, así que básicamente tengo que reinstalarlo todo porque ahora se pueden usar máscaras, además no tengo ni puta idea de lo que estoy haciendo así que es mejor empezar de cero. Lo de las máscaras mola porque le podemos decir a la IA la zona de la imagen que queremos que edite, es algo que tienen ya en Dall-e 2 y abre las puertas a mil troleos y memes, y supongo que alguien le encontrará otra utilidad. A ver si luego puedo probarlo si no la cago en la instalación.









--ULTIMATE GUI RETARD GUIDE--


UNIFIED (9/9) This guide is no longer updated! Please visit https://rentry.org/voldy for the latest guide with new features Special thanks to all anons who contributed Note: In active development, there may be some bugs What does this add? Gradio GUI: A retard-proof, fully featured frontend for b...



rentry.org





La puta guía está incompleta me da errores por todos lados que supongo que si supiera lo que estoy haciendo serían fáciles de resolver.

Edito: Conseguido, me ha recordado a los tiempos en los dosmiles en los que tenías que seguir un montón de pasos para instalar un juego pirata de un CD. Ahora resulta que la herramienta no es tan buena como creía, o tengo que aprender a usarla mejor.


----------



## .AzaleA. (27 Ago 2022)

2plx2 dijo:


> Esto va muy rápido, cada día hay algo nuevo.
> 
> Ojo que te dan un límite y luego es de pago.
> 
> ...





Hm... no sé si probarlo. Al final he cedido a entrar en el otro sitio (el de textos por IA) y no me ha servido de ná. La web me aparecía traducida automáticamente, por lo que los textos no se me generaban... y encima tuve que poner mi móvil pese a entrar con una cuenta de google...


Si sacan un app, o programa para tener en casa, estaría divertido para un ratito. Pese a todo, noto que las IA se expresan como si no tuviesen "fondo".




    ¿Pero esto lo hace sobre la marcha?

¿Me podéis poner a mí? "Azalea lee burbuja con un gato al lado". O "Azalea recoje flores en el otoño.


----------



## .AzaleA. (27 Ago 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1162844
> 
> 
> Average Spanish Person in 2100





Alcaraz dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1162836
> 
> 
> Chortina olor a coco





_V_ dijo:


> Pedro Sanchez gay
> Ver archivo adjunto 1162838





Johnny Mnemonic dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1162828
> 
> 
> "Chortinas a pelito o bombonas en las sedes"





Johnny Mnemonic dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1162837
> 
> 
> "Va a remar su puta madre"
> ...





2plx2 dijo:


> Yo no lo veo tan mal. Lo que le falla a este es que no parece entender muy bien lo que se le pide, en los prompts complejos ignora buena parte de la información que se le da. Pero los resultados que saca son bastante coherentes.
> 
> Stable Diffusion intenta ser una alternativa abierta a los modelos gordos como Dalle-2 o los que va a sacar Google y Microsoft. Así que hay que darle amor.
> 
> ...





Joder, es buenísimo.




2plx2 dijo:


> Otra noche aquí con esto. Lo que estoy descubriendo es que salen mejores imágenes si se ponen descripciones vagas pero se incluye un artista en la descripción. De hecho el gran secreto para las imágenes increíbles que se ven por ahí no está tanto en la descripción como en el autor que se le indica.
> 
> Esto lo hace en 10 segundos, ni siquiera le pongo que lo saque con el máximo detalle, aumentar el detalle es muchas veces contraproducente.
> 
> ...





PRECIOSAS.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (27 Ago 2022)

.AzaleA. dijo:


> Joder, es buenísimo.



Sisi, no veas el dolor de tripa de reir. Era para quedarse toda la noche.

El de las tazas de café me dejó tocado.  
Maravillado y acojonado a partes iguales.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (27 Ago 2022)

@.AzaleA. 

*"Azalea lee burbuja con un gato al lado" *
(Lo de leer burbuja ni caso, salvo que el gato sea forero)


----------



## .AzaleA. (27 Ago 2022)

Johnny Mnemonic dijo:


> @.AzaleA.
> 
> *"Azalea lee burbuja con un gato al lado" *
> (Lo de leer burbuja ni caso, salvo que el gato sea forero)
> ...




¡¡Muchas gracias!! Me gusta mucho cómo ha quedado el primer boceto.

_Me lo voy a guardar con tu nombre de recuerdo. _


Por cierto, ten cuidado. Creo que a partir de X peticiones te piden créditos para seguir usando la IA.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (27 Ago 2022)

.AzaleA. dijo:


> ¡¡Muchas gracias!! Me gusta mucho cómo ha quedado el primer boceto.
> 
> _Me lo voy a guardar con tu nombre de recuerdo. _
> 
> ...



De nada!! Ciertamente, la primera es una pasada. Parece postimpresionista. Y la cara de susto del gato negro xD.

Me vas a meter en problemas como le pongas mi nombre a la obra. Que al ritmo que avanza la IA, lo mismo un día me reclama derechos... O algo peor. Ponne un seudónimo o anónimo. 

No pasa nada. Te puedes crear una cuenta express en emailondeck o similares cada vez que te apetezca usar la IA.


----------



## 2plx2 (28 Ago 2022)

Empiezan a aparecer sitios donde generar imágenes de forma gratuita con Stable Diffusion. El problema es que los tiempos de generación se van a más de un minuto.

Ej:
Photosonic AI Art Generator | Create Unique Images with AI (mucho más rápida, la recomiendo, pero solo 10 generaciones por día, es decir 3 peticiones)

Enstil: Fast, open, AI-generated images - Mucho más lenta, un minuto o más. No sé si tiene límite 

Qué recomiendo? Os vais aquí,



https://lexica.art/



Es un buscador de frases gene radoras, buscáis algo que os guste, cogéis la frase generadora, le cambiáis alguna palabra para que se adapte más a lo que queráis, y así vais cogiendo la idea de cómo funciona esto, y lo pegáis en la otra página, esperáis un minuto y arte al instante.

Incluso si probáis con la frase sin modificar, no os van a salir los mismos resultados que veis en lexica.art, porque el resultado depende del modelo elegido, el número de pasos y la seed (imagen aleatoria de partida), y esas opciones no las vais a tener disponibles.


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Ago 2022)

2plx2 dijo:


> La cosa es que ahora nos está empezando a llegar de una manera que la podemos usar los mortales. Pero llevamos con IA's haciendo trabajos sucios por ejemplo en publicidad en internet desde hace años.
> 
> A saber cuantas de las series, libros y canciones actuales que se ponen de moda han sido hechas con la colaboración de una IA



no creo. 

La tecnología es lo más " democrático " que existe puesto que lo que la hace rentable es su difusión masiva. Cada innovación la lanzan inmediatamente al mercado para vencer a la competencia. 

Por ejemplo me acabo de comprar el samsung galaxy s22 ultra que es una pasada en todos los aspectos. 
Una calidad de imagen en fotos y vídeo alucinantes además de múltiples funciones ...

Estoy seguro que Amancio Ortega tiene un móvil mucho peor ( hasta es posible que sea de botones ) 
De hecho el móvil que tenía Trump era un samsung de los viejos .

Fíjate si las élites están en la inopia, que pudiendo fotografiar con el teléfono los famosos documentos TOP SECRET y guardarlos en una micro sd , por lo visto se los llevó en papel y en cajas que tenía almacenadas y que le pueden perjudicar gravemente.


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Ago 2022)




----------



## 2plx2 (30 Ago 2022)

Aprovechando que ya me queda poco de asueto, hoy se me ha ido la cabeza y me he puesto a pedirle cosas con el estilo de Alex Ross









Se ven errores aquí y allá, ese Joker moreno hace daño a la vista. Pero no es nada que no se pueda corregir en un rato en Photoshop.


----------



## Persea (30 Ago 2022)

2plx2 dijo:


> Esto va muy rápido, cada día hay algo nuevo.
> 
> Ojo que te dan un límite y luego es de pago.
> 
> ...



Vya puta mierda hermano...


----------



## 2plx2 (30 Ago 2022)

Persea dijo:


> Vya puta mierda hermano...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1173283



Con spoon seguro que lo entiende... Qué es que hay que joderse.


----------



## 2plx2 (31 Ago 2022)

Novedades hoy, he vuelto a actualizar la UI y ahora tengo más opciones. Y acabo de descubrir que la IA también es capaz de mejorar el trabajo de línea de los dibujos... La leche puta.










Hostia puta, no va a quedar ni un solo artista vivo.


----------



## Pollepolle (31 Ago 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1162844
> 
> 
> Average Spanish Person in 2100



Jajaajajjaja muy bueno!!


----------



## Papo de luz (31 Ago 2022)

2plx2 dijo:


> La cosa es que ahora nos está empezando a llegar de una manera que la podemos usar los mortales. Pero llevamos con IA's haciendo trabajos sucios por ejemplo en publicidad en internet desde hace años.
> 
> A saber cuantas de las series, libros y canciones actuales que se ponen de moda han sido hechas con la colaboración de una IA



Rosalia es una IA con apariencia de gitana.


----------



## etsai (31 Ago 2022)

Parecen portadas de discos y muchos sirven como avatar.

En breve, todos los diseñadores gráficos al paro.


----------



## BBorg (31 Ago 2022)

¿Si le dices Biden violando y matando a un niño lo hace?


----------



## Papo de luz (31 Ago 2022)

No se puede poner nada xxx. Pasando.


----------



## 2plx2 (31 Ago 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> No se puede poner nada xxx. Pasando.



Porque estás en versiones censuradas de hecho hay una explosión de porno generada por esta IA.











Yo sigo alucinando con todo esto.


----------



## Pajarotto (31 Ago 2022)

Yo mejor me espero un año a que saquen el alfa.


----------



## 2plx2 (31 Ago 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Yo mejor me espero un año a que saquen el alfa.



Si le quieres sacar partido económico ahora es el momento. SI te interesan estas cosas como a mi, ahora es el momento 

En un año esto ya no será tan interesante, habrá llegado a la masa.


----------



## Pajarotto (31 Ago 2022)

2plx2 dijo:


> Si le quieres sacar partido económico ahora es el momento. SI te interesan estas cosas como a mi, ahora es el momento
> 
> En un año esto ya no será tan interesante, habrá llegado a la masa.



De qué partido económico me estás hablando? cómo se rentabiliza ésto?


----------



## 2plx2 (31 Ago 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> De qué partido económico me estás hablando? cómo se rentabiliza ésto?



Hay muchos artistas por encargo en internet, en Fiverr los tienes a patadas.

El Paco y la Mari media no sabe que existen estas cosas, solo ve un portafolio espectacular y te hace un encargo.


----------



## Pajarotto (31 Ago 2022)

2plx2 dijo:


> Hay muchos artistas por encargo en internet, en Fiverr los tienes a patadas.



Las imagenes tendrán derechos de la cpu (algún impedimento legal habrá descuida) o hará los dibujos en una resolucion cutre salchichera para que sean inutilizables.


----------



## 2plx2 (31 Ago 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Las imagenes tendrán derechos de la cpu o hará los dibujos en una resolucion cutre salchichera para que sean inutilizables.



Sin derechos, lo que sale es tuyo, si además usas técnicas como las que te estoy enseñando que partes de una imagen original tuya, pues ya no hay discusión lo que sale es tuyo. Para las resoluciones ya han integrado en el front-end que os estoy poniendo un reescalador por IA hasta 2048x2048 en apenas segundos


----------



## Pajarotto (31 Ago 2022)

2plx2 dijo:


> Sin derechos, lo que sale es tuyo, si además usas técnicas como las que te estoy enseñando que partes de una imagen original tuya, pues ya no hay discusión lo que sale es tuyo. Para las resoluciones ya se han integrado en el front-end que os estoy poniendo un reescalador por IA.



¿Cómo te llamas en Fiverr?


----------



## 2plx2 (31 Ago 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> ¿Cómo te llamas en Fiverr?



Yo me gano la vida de manera digna, esto lo hago por amor-odio al arte.


----------



## machote hispano (31 Ago 2022)

Crungus.


----------



## siroco (3 Sep 2022)

Esta es la noticia más importante del siglo que llevamos, por primera vez en la historia de la humanidad cualquiera puede crear imágenes en cualquier estilo y de cualquier contenido, de manera LIBRE Y GRATUITA, solo hace falta una tarjeta gráfica medianamente potente de al menos 6GB.

El calvo de las IA explica como hacerlo, lo mejor con gráfica es Stable Diffusion GUI, si no, hay otros métodos alternativos.


Lo que más me gustado, y con lo que muchos poderosos y su chusma de mindundis soplapollas estarán nerviosos, es que no está sesgado, es decir, si pones bellas chicas sin especificar raza, te salen bellas chicas nacidas mujer de diferentes razas blancas, que de largo son las más guapas, y eso la IA lo sabe. Si quieres de una raza en concreto lo especificas y punto. Vamos a ver si no se la cargan y lo modifican para que empiecen a salirte a saco en los resultados negros, travestis, y piojosas con pelos de colores, pirsings, y tatuajes.


----------



## LMLights (4 Sep 2022)

2plx2 dijo:


> Yo sigo alucinando con todo esto.







Johnny Mnemonic dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1170759









Pero eso ya está inventao.......







En serio estos programas replicando imágenes muy toscas adolecen totalmente de ese "puntito" de expresividad (alma), eso que captamos de inmediato, son muñequitos y les falta el "aliento de vida" y eso se capta rápido, pero me atrae mucho las expresiones que quedan.........

Llevado al tema satánico, posesión arcóntica, son como el medio físico y plástico donde se manifiestan "fuerzas extrañas", me raya muchísimo las expresiones extrañas que quedan, no son humanas -totalmente humanas- tampoco son completamente extrañas, es un límbo RARRO RARRO RARRO que da muy mal rollo.

Rudolf Steiner, pronosticó varias cosas para comienzo del S.XXI entre ellas la idea de la tecnología (en especial todal a electrónica y comunicaciones, radiofrecuencia), supondría un medio -que "invadimos"- y una PUERTA (aquí entraríamos en la deriva de lo psicológico o la proyección de nuestro subconsciente) abierta a lo que el definía como DEMONIOS AHRIMÁNICOS, algo que destila toda esta tecnología, algo que está intrínsecamente en cada artefacto electrónico.






Materializacion de Arcontes en nuestra dimensión en 2030 gracias a A.I. y computación cuántica


No creo que se trate de un asteroide, y es probable que esa "gran tribulación" acontezca incluso antes. Por cierto, ¿cual será ese "estandarte" que verán en el cielo todas las naciones de la tierra? pensando:




www.burbuja.info










ThisPersonDoesNotExist - Random AI Generated Photos of Fake Persons


Generate random human face in 1 click and download it! AI generated fake person photos: man, woman or child.



this-person-does-not-exist.com





En este página los rostros son humanos y "reales" (aunque esa persona no exísta), se trata símplemente de un "juego de composición" con elementos humanos, y el resultado es humano. Por contra, lo que se ha ido posteando en el hilo, es un software para generar de manera rápida algo más o menos coherente pero carente totalmente de vida, algo muy tosco, que nos recuerda a algún cuadernillo de cuentos y dibujos infantiles pero con unas expresiones que como digo dan muy mal rollo.....

Algo que ya captó JAMES ENSOR















The Art of James Ensor


All images ~ James Ensor (1860 -1949) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_Ensor




beautiful-grotesque.blogspot.com





que no pintaba rostros humanos, sino grotescas caricaturas, o "tu otra cara".

Este software de ROSTROS DEFORMADOS es curioso, pero me da MUY MUY MAL ROLLO.








ZUCKERBERG es real claro  jejejeje


----------



## Pajarotto (4 Sep 2022)

Está bien pero psé.

Los más beneficiados serán los diseñadores, sobretodo diseñadores de videojuegos a mi parecer.

A la gente normal que no se dedica al diseño pues psé, ok. Está curioso.

Me esperaré al alfa dentro de un año.


----------



## 2plx2 (4 Sep 2022)

Al que quiera saber de verdad lo que se puede conseguir con esto ahora mismo. O quiera aprender de verdad a usarlo, le recomiendo que se meta aquí:

www.lexica.art

Y que estudie como se elaboran los prompts de las cosas que le gustan, para adaptarlos a lo que está buscando obtener.

Tiene un buscador que funciona bastante bien y 5 millones de imágenes con sus especificaciones.

Que yo estoy aquí viviendo la singularidad, y os veo a muchos perdidos.

Se habla mucho de los artistas y como les afecta, pero esto también se va a llevar por delante a fotógrafos y a páginas de stock photography.


----------



## LMLights (5 Sep 2022)

JOJOJOJO 






Valoremos siempre desde el respeto y las buenas formas, esta fotografía.







www.burbuja.info







https://pbs.twimg.com/media/FbvRkRiWQAAJ5r2?format=jpg&name=medium


----------



## .AzaleA. (5 Sep 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Pero eso ya está inventao.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Con el rollo de las IA se podría hacer un mini-ensayo comparando los algoritmos del universo con la similitud de ése cacharro a la hora de crear imágenes. Da para hilo conspiranoico.

Si os fijáis, por defecto la IA dibuja bocetos grotescos, pero entrenándola con las palabras y peticiones adecuadas, puede crear cosillas más agradables de ver.
¿Y si la creación fue así? Una energía suprahumana que fue mejorando sus creaciones terrenales y humanas a base de ensayo y error constantes. Lo digo por aquello de que el universo es matemático.


----------



## MarcoAJachis-Yeni Farlopa (5 Sep 2022)

Uno ha ganado un premio en US en un concurso de arte usando IA











This AI-Generated Artwork Won 1st Place At Fine Arts Contest And Enraged Artists


Artists and enthusiasts online are upset after AI-generated artwork won 1st place at a fine arts contest.




www.boredpanda.com


----------



## Pollepolle (5 Sep 2022)

2plx2 dijo:


> Porque estás en versiones censuradas de hecho hay una explosión de porno generada por esta IA.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1174661
> Ver archivo adjunto 1174662
> ...



A mi no me sale esa opcion en Dreamstudio. Donde haces las mejoras?? Pagas?


----------



## Maddie (5 Sep 2022)

Cosas del diablo.

Lo mejor que tiene el ser humano, su creatividad e inspiración, ahora en manos de IA nada más porque es la novedad.

Paso.


----------



## Pollepolle (5 Sep 2022)

Maddie dijo:


> Cosas del diablo.
> 
> Lo mejor que tiene el ser humano, su creatividad e inspiración, ahora en manos de IA nada más porque es la novedad.
> 
> Paso.



A Calopez ya le estan intentando vender una IA para crear burbujarras sinteticos, indistinguibles de los reales, para que foreen cosas random sobre la actualidad 24h non stop. Con un add para que clicken compulsivamente los banners intrusivos que tanto gustan a nuestro lider supremo. Eso para tangar a los anunciantes.

Las IAs van a revolucionar el mundo.


----------



## Kartoffeln (5 Sep 2022)

Los de los Bancos de Imágenes, fotógrafos, etc... con el culo en llamas


----------



## 2plx2 (5 Sep 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> A mi no me sale esa opcion en Dreamstudio. Donde haces las mejoras?? Pagas?



Se llama IMG2img. No sé si está en Dreamstudio. Yo ahora mismo solo uso las versiones instaladas en mi ordenador. Pero recuerdo haberlo usado también en algún Colab.


----------



## 2plx2 (9 Sep 2022)

Quiero hacerme eco de la noticia del día, con unas fotos extrañas y originales que he encontrado. Recortes de periódico y revistas que hizo mi abuelo que en paz descanse, y que guardaba en una caja metálica de galletas. Solo para Burbuja.

La reina con el vietcong




La reina y su casting para pesadilla en Elm Street




La reina y su casting para Star Wars









La reina en su casting para Shrek




Y unas fotos muy especiales, los selfies que se hizo la reina durante el desembarco de Normandía









La reina ha muerto, larga vida a la reina


----------



## Komanche O_o (9 Sep 2022)

.AzaleA. dijo:


> Con el rollo de las IA se podría hacer un mini-ensayo comparando los algoritmos del universo con la similitud de ése cacharro a la hora de crear imágenes. Da para hilo conspiranoico.
> 
> Si os fijáis, por defecto la IA dibuja bocetos grotescos, pero entrenándola con las palabras y peticiones adecuadas, puede crear cosillas más agradables de ver.
> ¿Y si la creación fue así? Una energía suprahumana que fue mejorando sus creaciones terrenales y humanas a base de ensayo y error constantes. Lo digo por aquello de que el universo es matemático.



Has descubierto la evolución......, felicidades, solo vas con 150 años de retraso.


----------



## Pollepolle (9 Sep 2022)

2plx2 dijo:


> Se llama IMG2img. No sé si está en Dreamstudio. Yo ahora mismo solo uso las versiones instaladas en mi ordenador. Pero recuerdo haberlo usado también en algún Colab.



He oido que se necesitan tarjetas graficas potentes para que funcionen estos programas. Usas tarjeta grafica, cual??

Pasa algun video para instalar el img2img. Gracias.


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (9 Sep 2022)




----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (9 Sep 2022)




----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (9 Sep 2022)




----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (9 Sep 2022)




----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (9 Sep 2022)




----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (9 Sep 2022)




----------



## BeninExpress (9 Sep 2022)

Ds un poco de yuyu.. qué sale si ponéis Kobe Bryant + Whooper + Chopper + Fire?


----------



## Pitita Ridruejo (9 Sep 2022)

Ancelotti y Guardiola comiendo pizza


----------



## Bulldozerbass (9 Sep 2022)

Qué yuyu da todo y qué chungo, parecen imágenes sacadas de pesadillas. Muy infernal todo uff


----------



## 2plx2 (9 Sep 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> He oido que se necesitan tarjetas graficas potentes para que funcionen estos programas. Usas tarjeta grafica, cual??
> 
> Pasa algun video para instalar el img2img. Gracias.



Lo suyo es por lo menos una rtx 2060, que es la que yo tengo. Puede correr en tarjetas más simples pero los tiempos se disparan. Es decir que si a mi en sacarme una imagen 512x512 me tarda 8 segundos en tarjetas que no son rtx se va a los 30s.

Hay otra opción que es usar Google Colab, y que es lo que yo hacía al principio hasta que me metí más de lleno (ahora entre unas cosas y otras debo tener unas 5 instalaciones cada una con sus características). Esto cambia a toda hostia y ya hay Google Colabs de todo tipo, yo empencé con esta y me fue bien









Nueva IA texto a imagen, Stable difusión. Pedro Sánchez comiendo sopa.


otrs hacen el ridiculo, sin IA, a costa del Estado




www.burbuja.info





Pero ya te digo que ahora hay montones de Notebooks de Colab cada uno de su padre y de su madre. En unos tienes que subir un archivo gigante (el modelo que usas) a tu Google Drive y en otros tienes que registrarte en huggingface para conseguir de allí una clave (token) y poder usar ese archivo gigante online. Google Colab además tiene límites y si te pones muy terco te dejan un día sin servicio de GPU, lo que suele hacer la gente es tener varias cuentas de Google para saltarse las restricciones.


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (9 Sep 2022)

"great great father of Alberto Garzón"


----------



## .AzaleA. (9 Sep 2022)

Pues me acaba de saltar un vídeo del Altozano todo acojonadito con esto de las IAs.

...Los artistas nos vamos a quedar sin trabajo (menos los que decoramos muebles).


----------



## 2plx2 (10 Sep 2022)

Cada día descubro algo nuevo... Aunque no necesariamente bueno

















Y mis favoritas personales, cruce entre lobo y pulpo




Y cruce entre tetona y pulpo en el baño


----------



## raultaboraz (12 Sep 2022)

Refloto este hilo, yo sí que estoy flipado y hypeado con esto. He visto varios vídeos del CSV y Altozano y es para flipar. Probé bajarme un exe de Windows que en teoría te bajaba todo lo necesario y así hizo aunque no he conseguido que genere nada y tengo una RX580 con 8GB.

También probé un Collab de Google pero es una lata que caduquen y tengas que instalar todos los pasos de nuevo. 

Dónde ves las novedades? Veo que comentabas iban saliendo cosas en interface tipo máscaras etc.

Evidentemente hay alguna imagen que da yuyu pro hay algunas en lexica.art que me han llegado a emocionar. Es brutal…

También he visto que han empezado a aparecer apps al menos en iOS para probarlo, que serán de pago como wonder ai


----------



## 2plx2 (12 Sep 2022)

raultaboraz dijo:


> Refloto este hilo, yo sí que estoy flipado y hypeado con esto. He visto varios vídeos del CSV y Altozano y es para flipar. Probé bajarme un exe de Windows que en teoría te bajaba todo lo necesario y así hizo aunque no he conseguido que genere nada y tengo una RX580 con 8GB.
> 
> También probé un Collab de Google pero es una lata que caduquen y tengas que instalar todos los pasos de nuevo.
> 
> ...



Lo de las novedades es una locura ahora mismo. Casi cada día se hacen cambios y se añaden cosas nuevas. Ahora con lo que más estoy es con el Plugin para Krita y con esta UI que le han metido tantas cosas nuevas que ya me pierdo









GitHub - AUTOMATIC1111/stable-diffusion-webui: Stable Diffusion web UI


Stable Diffusion web UI. Contribute to AUTOMATIC1111/stable-diffusion-webui development by creating an account on GitHub.




github.com





Los que tienen equipos potentes ya están metidos en animación, que en nada ya me estoy oliendo que habrá videos musicales y anuncios usando este tipo de animación totalmente psicodélica.

Si no tienes una RTX estás bastante jodido. Lo suyo es que la colab te la clones a tu Google Drive para que no tengas que estar configurando una y otra vez, y ya hay colabs con interface gráfica, ya no estoy muy metido en eso pero sé que han avanzado bastante.

Para las novedades y tal me meto en Reddit. Que es un sitio de mierda lleno de gilipollas, y además loj artihtah andan por allí malmetiendo cada dos por tres, pero sé que todo pasa por allí bastante rápido. Habrá otras comunidades pero en la de Stable Diffusion de Reddit sabes que te vas a enterar de todo.

Yo he seguido mezclando cosas. Ahora animales con objetos inanimados


----------



## Azog el Profanador (12 Sep 2022)

¿Hay un hombre en el bosque?


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (12 Sep 2022)

Chineese dragon fighting Trump


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (12 Sep 2022)

iPhone 69


----------



## raultaboraz (12 Sep 2022)

2plx2 dijo:


> Lo de las novedades es una locura ahora mismo. Casi cada día se hacen cambios y se añaden cosas nuevas. Ahora con lo que más estoy es con el Plugin para Krita y con esta UI que le han metido tantas cosas nuevas que ya me pierdo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gracias por update. No sabía que en la copia de Colab te guardaba los cambios... Tu tienes un windows pelado para hacerlo en local? o un linux? qué distro? Yo soy más de tener todo offline, por si acaso.

Gracias por el url, le daré un vistazo. Sabes si hay algo para macOS ? Así no tengo que reiniciar ni instalar nada por ahí fuera


----------



## 2plx2 (12 Sep 2022)

raultaboraz dijo:


> gracias por update. No sabía que en la copia de Colab te guardaba los cambios... Tu tienes un windows pelado para hacerlo en local? o un linux? qué distro? Yo soy más de tener todo offline, por si acaso.
> 
> Gracias por el url, le daré un vistazo. Sabes si hay algo para macOS ? Así no tengo que reiniciar ni instalar nada por ahí fuera



Solo estoy informado de las cosas con Windows. Sé que por ahí hay gente corriédolo en otros sistemas operativos, pero no tengo ni idea la verdad.


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (12 Sep 2022)

bitcoin becoming global value reserve


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (12 Sep 2022)

aliens coming to earth to speak with donald trump


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (12 Sep 2022)

ia message


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (12 Sep 2022)

Donald Trump and Santiago Abascal winning and stopping communists from taking hold of the planet


----------



## 2plx2 (14 Sep 2022)

Versatilidad


----------



## Pitita Ridruejo (14 Sep 2022)




----------



## Enrique2020 (14 Sep 2022)

2plx2 dijo:


> Cada día descubro algo nuevo... Aunque no necesariamente bueno
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1185607



hola como lo has hecho a eso?? hay alguna forma de colocar 2 imagenes y fusionarlas?? 
yo por mi parte me he seguido el tutorial que tu has puesto en paginas anteriores este mismo --K-DIFFUSION RETARD GUIDE (GUI)-- y aparece una opcion para subir una imagen, tu has encontrado alguna forma de de poder subir 2 imagenes y fusionarlas?? como has hecho? 

me puedes pasar el tutorial para instalarlo en mi computadora por favor, yo tengo una RTX 3080

gracias


----------



## 2plx2 (15 Sep 2022)

Enrique2020 dijo:


> hola como lo has hecho a eso?? hay alguna forma de colocar 2 imagenes y fusionarlas??
> yo por mi parte me he seguido el tutorial que tu has puesto en paginas anteriores este mismo --K-DIFFUSION RETARD GUIDE (GUI)-- y aparece una opcion para subir una imagen, tu has encontrado alguna forma de de poder subir 2 imagenes y fusionarlas?? como has hecho?
> 
> me puedes pasar el tutorial para instalarlo en mi computadora por favor, yo tengo una RTX 3080
> ...



No, la gato jirafa ha sido una generación por texto. Basicamente requiere muchas pruebas y suerte.

El promt básico es : A tiny cat sitting on a table, a tiny turtle sitting on a table, very detailed, realistic photo, crisp detail, soft focus

Ya ahí cambias la tortuga por una jirafa y vas probando hasta que la IA se lia y te hace el híbrido.

Tutoriales ahora mismo hay muchos, no sabría cual recomendarte para empezar, seguro que en youtube encuentras algo. Ya digo que el panorama ha cambiado mucho en 3 semanas y ahora hay muchas opciones, probablemente más sencillas que la que yo seguí. Yo ahora mismo tengo un montón de mierdas instaladas que no sé para que coño sirven, que si miniconda, que si visual studio c++. El caso es que a base de golpes he conseguido que me pueda bajar cualquier versión y me tire bien, pero seguro que hay una manera mejor de hacer las cosas.

Lo de subir imágenes es para algo que se llama img2img que significa convertir una imagen en otra, y para inpainting que significa poner una máscara en la imagen y tratar de transformar contenido de la imagen en otra cosa. No es lo que tú te piensas de combinar dos imágenes, lo siento.


----------



## Enrique2020 (15 Sep 2022)

*2plx2 muchas gracias por contestar, ya pude hacer muchas cosas, me dejo impresionado. lo de hacer videos con esto donde lo has visto tu?? en donde puedo buscar mas info, ya que estoy buscando pero no encuentro nada*


----------



## 2plx2 (16 Sep 2022)

Enrique2020 dijo:


> *2plx2 muchas gracias por contestar, ya pude hacer muchas cosas, me dejo impresionado. lo de hacer videos con esto donde lo has visto tu?? en donde puedo buscar mas info, ya que estoy buscando pero no encuentro nada*



No estoy metido en eso pero la gente anda entusiasmada con este colab









Google Colaboratory







colab.research.google.com





Y si te sientes valiente y quieres quemar tu GPU te lo puede bajar de forma local









GitHub - HelixNGC7293/DeforumStableDiffusionLocal: Local version of Deforum Stable Diffusion, supports txt settings file input and animation features!


Local version of Deforum Stable Diffusion, supports txt settings file input and animation features! - GitHub - HelixNGC7293/DeforumStableDiffusionLocal: Local version of Deforum Stable Diffusion, s...




github.com





A mi es que lo de los vídeos, pues me parecen todos iguales. Formas que van cambiando a cada segundo como la pesadilla de Dumbo pero a lo bestia. No sé, que a mi no me va. Si buscas deforum tutoriales en google, algo te saldrá para que aprendas a usarlo. Basicamente consiste en que le das ciertas indicaciones de movimiento de cámara y ciertas descripciones de imágenes. Y de ahí te saca un vídeo con los movimientos y pasando de una descripción a otra.


----------



## 2plx2 (6 Oct 2022)

Lo último que ha salido es entrenar a la IA con determinadas caras para conseguir un mayor realismo, hay gente que la entrena con su propia cara para hacerse sus montajes.

Yo no tengo equipo para entrenar, así que me he cogido un modelo ya entrenado de Bill Murray.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (17 Oct 2022)

Joder qué grima. Qué IA Paco de mierda.


----------



## Enrique2020 (29 Oct 2022)

gente salio la version 1.5 office, es un poco mejor que la 1.4 que estabamos usando.
aca esta el tutorial en youtube para instalarlo


pero en vez descargar el Stable Diffusion Model 1.4 , hay que descargar el* stable diffusion MODEL 1.5 *de aca *https://huggingface.co/runwayml/stable-diffusion-v1-5*

despues seguir exactamente los mismo pasos del video con la diferencia que hay que usar el model 1.5 de stable diffusion


----------



## 2plx2 (29 Oct 2022)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> Joder qué grima. Qué IA Paco de mierda.


----------



## Guanotopía (26 Nov 2022)




----------

